# Norma and Lovey



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisle's doeling, Lovey at 2 weeks. (Not the best shot since I was trying to hold the bottle with one hand and the camera with the other. Unless she is sucking the bottle, she isn't still enough to get a picture.)


Glennis' doeling, Norma, (at 24 hrs) and our friend who wanted the baby named for her. LOL


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Two very happy goats, and look at the colors! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

those babies can be so much like springs arent they!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Aww! Hey Norma and Norma kinda look alike!! Look at the hair color on the tops of their heads hehe  Pretty babies with pretty names!


----------



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

